# Can you please delete my account?



## removed22309 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello,

I can't figure out how to delete my account. Can I please have my account and posts deleted?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I've passed your request on to Admin. Please be patient - thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi & welcome to TSF.

Why do you want to delete your account ? is it because you have solved your spyware problem or that you are upset because your plea for help wasn't answered quick enough ?? 

I sincerely hope that it's not the latter since you must remember that people here work voluntarily devoting their time when they can to other peoples problems. Also you should note that we have far more requests for help than people to help them. Quite frequently this help may come after several days wait and I am sure that this is noted somewhere before you even get to read about what is required to be done on your part.

regardless of the reason for wanting to leave, I would suggest that you take a look around and see whether staying a member might have it's benefits. The knowledge and help given here is second to none, in my opinion, and we are also quite a friendly crowd, not known for treating our members badly.

if you decide to change your mind .. just say the word ..

:wave:


----------



## removed5809 (May 24, 2008)

Please delete my account, I no longer use Tech Support Forum.

email: Edit to remove
username: dhaver

Daniel Haver


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Summited to Admin


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Appears it's been done.


----------

